# Forum Argomenti di discussione Altri argomenti  Ritenuta d'acconto tra professionisti

## Patty76

Buon pomeriggio. 
Un ingegnere deve fatturare una prestazione ad un architetto.  
In fattura non deve indicare il contributo integrativo in quanto non è dovuto per le prestazioni effettuate nei rapporti di collaborazione tra ingegneri e architetti, anche in quanto partecipanti ad associazioni o società di professionisti. Esso non è dovuto neppure per le prestazioni effettuate nei rapporti di collaborazione fra Società di Ingegneria e fra queste ed i soggetti precedentemente indicati.  
Secondo me non và indicata neanche la ritenuta d'acconto in quanto la stessa và applicata nei confronti di soggetti "sostituti d'imposta", categoria dalla quale sono escluse le persone fisiche non imprenditori e i professionisti 
Confermate?

----------


## Enrico Larocca

L'ipotesi dell'esonero dal contributo integrativo &#232; dubbia ! E' vero che il comma 6 dell'art. 23 del regolamento INARCASSA dice esattamente quello che &#232; stato scritto dalla cortese Patty76, per&#242; conclude dicendo: omiss... << Il contributo invece &#232; dovuto quando il destinatario della prestazione professionale &#232; l’ingegnere, l’architetto, l’associazione o societ&#224; di professionisti, o la societ&#224; di ingegneria quale committente finale>>. Che significa quale *committente finale*  ? L'interpretazione che si pu&#242; dare a mio giudizio &#232; che se affido parte dell'incarico ricevuto da un cliente terzo, in regime per cos&#236; dire di sub-committenza, ad un professionista del mio stesso ramo, la fattura che questo mi far&#224;, poich&#232; nel rapporto contrattuale tra il professionista committente e il professionista sub-committente, il committente &#232; l'unico cliente conosciuto dal professionista sub-committente in quel rapporto contrattuale, egli &#232; cliente finale e la fattura va con contributo integrativo. Diversamente no. 
Per la ritenuta credo non si possa fare nulla poich&#232; ai sensi del combinato art. 23 e art. 25 del D.P.R. 600/1973, l'esercente che svolge un'attivit&#224; di lavoro autonomo e paga compensi di lavoro autonomo, deve assoggettare a ritenuta questi compensi. 
Saluti

----------


## maxrobby

> Buon pomeriggio. 
> Un ingegnere deve fatturare una prestazione ad un architetto.  
> In fattura non deve indicare il contributo integrativo in quanto non &#232; dovuto per le prestazioni effettuate nei rapporti di collaborazione tra ingegneri e architetti, anche in quanto partecipanti ad associazioni o societ&#224; di professionisti. Esso non &#232; dovuto neppure per le prestazioni effettuate nei rapporti di collaborazione fra Societ&#224; di Ingegneria e fra queste ed i soggetti precedentemente indicati.  
> Secondo me non v&#224; indicata neanche la ritenuta d'acconto in quanto la stessa v&#224; applicata nei confronti di soggetti "sostituti d'imposta", categoria dalla quale sono escluse le persone fisiche non imprenditori e i professionisti 
> Confermate?

  
Ai sensi dell'art. 25, Dpr. 600, i professionisti che pagano l'onorario di altri professionisti, devono versare la ritenuta d'acconto.
Stessa cosa se la fattura &#232; emessa da un professionista facente parte di una associazione professionale.
Se invece la fattura &#232; emessa da una societ&#224; di ingegneria / architettura sotto forma di societ&#224; di capitali (srl, spa), il reddito si qualifica come reddito d'impresa e non come reddito "professionale", quindi non va versata alcuna ritenuta. 
Dimenticavo il contributo integrativo. Ecco qua:
il contributo integrativo non &#232; dovuto, (vd. art. 23.6 dello Statuto Inarcassa) per le prestazioni effettuate nei rapporti di collaborazione tra societ&#224; di ingegneria e tra queste e gli ingegneri o gli architetti (anche in quanto partecipanti ad associazioni o societ&#224; di professionisti). 
Quando l'utente finale della prestazione &#232; invece la societ&#224; di ingegneria (ad esempio opera realizzata dalla stessa societ&#224; di ingegneria) il contributo integrativo &#232; dovuto.

----------


## Patty76

> L'ipotesi dell'esonero dal contributo integrativo è dubbia ! E' vero che il comma 6 dell'art. 23 del regolamento INARCASSA dice esattamente quello che è stato scritto dalla cortese Patty76, però conclude dicendo: omiss... << Il contributo invece è dovuto quando il destinatario della prestazione professionale è lingegnere, larchitetto, lassociazione o società di professionisti, o la società di ingegneria quale committente finale>>. Che significa quale *committente finale*  ? L'interpretazione che si può dare a mio giudizio è che se affido parte dell'incarico ricevuto da un cliente terzo, in regime per così dire di sub-committenza, ad un professionista del mio stesso ramo, la fattura che questo mi farà, poichè nel rapporto contrattuale tra il professionista committente e il professionista sub-committente, il committente è l'unico cliente conosciuto dal professionista sub-committente in quel rapporto contrattuale, egli è cliente finale e la fattura va con contributo integrativo. Diversamente no. 
> Per la ritenuta credo non si possa fare nulla poichè ai sensi del combinato art. 23 e art. 25 del D.P.R. 600/1973, l'esercente che svolge un'attività di lavoro autonomo e paga compensi di lavoro autonomo, deve assoggettare a ritenuta questi compensi. 
> Saluti

  Grazie, Enrico. Infatti la citazione era proprio dal sito di Inarcassa!. Per quanto riguarda la ritenuta concordo...nel frattempo anche io avevo trovato questo articolo (purtroppo). 
Approfitto della discussione aperta per un ulteriore precisazione. Nel caso in cui il lavoro venga svolto "in collaborazione" tra due appartenenti allo stesso ordine la ritenuta d'acconto e il compenso integrativo andranno indicati in fattura? 
La fattura verrà emessa da un ingegnere nei confronti di un altro ingegnere con la dicitura "collaborazione per la stesura del progetto di cui al cantiere....." 
Grazie

----------


## Enrico Larocca

Se ricorre il caso da me in precedenza citato - sebbene in passato ricordo che in un altro thread si sosteneva l'assenza di obbligo - si ad esposizione C.N.P. e ritenuta. 
Saluti

----------


## Patty76

> Se ricorre il caso da me in precedenza citato - sebbene in passato ricordo che in un altro thread si sosteneva l'assenza di obbligo - si ad esposizione C.N.P. e ritenuta. 
> Saluti

  La ringrazio infinitamente. Era la stessa tesi che avevo sottoposto ad un cliente. Il consulente del "collega" però non era dello stesso avviso e mi aveva rimandato indietro le fatture del mio cliente, facendole rifare senza nè c.n.p. nè ritenuta. 
Pensa possano esserci problemi per il mio cliente, visto che aramai il 2007 è chiuso e non si può fare più nulla per le fatture già emesse?

----------


## Enrico Larocca

Se il suo cliente &#232; il sostituto d'imposta, consiglio di regolarizzare anche con ravvedimento operoso tutta la situazione ed avanzare richiesta di restituzione della ritenuta d'acconto non trattenuta. Stesso problema con il contributo integrativo INARCASSA che dovrebbe essere regolarizzato con l'emissione di una nota di debito, a cura del sostituito. 
Saluti

----------


## eli832

e per una sas che emette fattura per consulenza professionale (nel caso, medici)?
a mio parere: se i suoi soci sono tutti liberi professionisti, si applica la ritenuta; se almeno uno dei soci non è un libero professionista, non si applica.
Sbaglio? ho trovato pareri discordanti  :Confused:

----------


## Patty76

Secondo me questo è un caso diverso. 
La s.a.s. di soli medici può essere inquadrata come società tra professionisti, società disciplinata dal decreto bersani. La s.a.s. infatti, essendo una società di persone, rientra in questa casistica. 
Quindi se la società è stata inquadrata come società tra professionisti, ossia l'oggetto sociale sia essclusivamente imputabile all'attività professionionale, non sarà stata iscritta alla c.c.i.a.a. e avrà la ritenuta d'acconto. 
In caso contrario, invece, cioè se oltre a fornire consulenze fornisce anche servizi, non ha più i requisiti della società trra professionisti ed è iscrivibile in c.c.i.a.a. con conseguente esclusione della ritenuta d'acconto.

----------

